# need a good NJ area chrome plating shop



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone know a good chrome shop in the NJ or NYC area I sent photos to Superchrome in Asbury Park of my 68 rear bumper he asked me if I wanted show chrome or if my car is just a driver. Well lets see I have probably 1000 hrs already into my car and I'm only half done so the car will be right when it's done and I don't want to see grinding marks in the chrome from 12" away but I,m not bringing it to Barrett Jackson either. Anyway he told me $750 but didn't tell me if that was his better or average job and told me that's with only a 1 year warranty. For both vent window pillars $300.00.MARA Plating in Newark told me $1350-$1500 for the bumper Not sure what kind of crack the old man was smoking but he should find another brand, for both vent window pillars $220.00 this shop also had the photos.
I'm tempted to buy the Chinese stuff plated in the U.S. on Ebay for $326 free shipping I know they are thinner but on other models some guys have no issues others say their junk has anyone tried one of these on a goat?


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

Call Ames Pontiac they sell a 68 show quality bumper for $370.00. I love there stuff if you call them they will tell you if the item is good quality or junk!!


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have used 2 different chrome shops in the NY/PA area and both were good. You can try Sandy's bumper located in NY or Nel's which is located in Philadelphia. In some cases it makes more financial sense to just buy it off Ames. That is what I did with my front bumper (approx $400) instead of paying $1100 to have it re-chromed (it has dents in it).


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*good advice*

Think I'm going to take both of yours advice with the Ames bumper but it kind of makes my original bumper seem worthless


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don's East Coast Restoration in Lindenhurst Long Island.


----------

